# Cage upgrade, finally!



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello folks~ I wanted to share a bit of news with you all, since I don't figure my local friends would be quite as excited about it: my beauty Curie finally got himself a new cage 

I had been saving up for a while to get him out of the home-made 31-inch cube I had him in, and then I heard the bittersweet news that my local pet shop was going out of business. I watched the signs go up and the prices go down, and I called daily to ask about this one double-level ferret cage they had been using. Finally, the price fell to the point where I could afford it, my mom and I cleaned it up good (you'd be surprised where poop can go!), and I finally got it all set up and rehomed Curie inside it yesterday.

At first he was a little intimidated at the 2x3x4-foot grey rectangle before him, but once he realized it was taller than his highest perch in the livingroom, and with a view outside, he immediately flew up on top of it and spent several hours there. Now, he's still getting used to the new perch layout, and the couple of perches the pet shop threw in as bonus, but he seems really happy. 

It makes me so happy to see him in a more comfortable place (he had built some anxious habits around his old cage, which I'm hoping will disappear) so I thought you guys might enjoy it at least a little as well. Pictures to follow~



















The only problem so far is he forgets where his food is and I have to remind him. Hopefully he'll figure it out soon!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Curie looks happy with his new home!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very nice. You said "he had built some anxious habits around his old cage, which I'm hoping will disappear". What were they?


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

@Jay3

He has always had a problem about his flight feathers since he was young. He never lets the outermost ones grow in, and often they seem to hurt. For some reason he seems to have made a link between his feathers hurting and his old cage: Whenever he was acting anxious and in pain while inside, if I took him out and let him perch elsewhere he'd often calm down immediately, even if I could tell his wings still hurt from flapping around with damaged feathers. Then once he was back in his cage for the night, he'd get all anxious again and start picking at his wings once more.

My vet and I were kind of stumped. His cage wasn't hurting him, his diet is fine, his perches weren't dangerous. We put bitter antibiotic cream on his wings and still it didn't help when he was in there. The only thing left to try was anti-anxiety medication, but first I thought I should try giving him a better living space to see if that would help. So far so good. Though he was visibly uncomfortable for a little while last night, I distracted him until bedtime with some training outside the cage.

If he starts breaking blood feathers again I'll probably have to drug him up to break the habit. :/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you sure it isn't just a problem of over preening? Some birds do that, and sometimes it is because of a vitamin or mineral deficiency, or even stress.

So what does he do? Actually chew them off?


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

If it's over-preening, then it's extremely localized, since besides those few feathers he leaves the rest alone. But again, my vet and I went over the checklist of likely causes and we didn't get any hits. He's on a diet of vet-recommended pellets and a bit of vitamin-enriched dove seed, with grit served separately and now plenty of sunlight (direct sunlight in the evening as the window faces West).

Usually he'll chew the shaft near the base until anything beyond it has fallen off.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Does he get calcium?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have one like that that pulls out the upper chest feathers. We checked for everything, and tried different things, but couldn't figure it out either.


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

He should be getting enough calcium between his grit and his food. If you think it's likely to be the problem I could certainly look into some supplements...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is it hi-calcium grit? He also needs D3 or sunlight in order to be able to absorb the calcium. Not through window glass or screen, as the rays are filtered out.


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Yep. Calcium enriched clay with a bit of charcoal mixed in. Both his pellets and seeds are enriched with D3. Do you think it may not be enough? He does love food and eats almost everything I put in his bowl, so I can't imagine he's lacking too much D3, though I could certainly add it if needed.

I really kind of wish windows didn't block out UV rays so much. :/ A screen such as the kind behind the glass to keep out bugs would block it as well, would it? I do have a balcony and I like to take him outside to sun in a small cage, but the weather's not always so nice.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, the screen blocks it also. If you could push the screen up, if it does that, then it would be better. He is probably fine with what he gets. If a female laying eggs, then she would probably need a supplement. They do sell lights that give off those rays that people use for a few hours a day.


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

I may get one of those lights sometime to see if it helps any. Hopefully one of the remaining pet shops in my area carries them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I used one when I kept an inside pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Article on the topic



http://www.petmd.com/bird/conditions/skin/c_bd_feather_plucking#.T23hBNWnnvY

Birds usually pluck their feathers to preen and groom themselves. Feather plucking becomes a serious behavioral disorder, when it the birds moderately overpreen, or even self-mutilates itself.


Causes



There many causes for feather plucking disorder; they include:



Disease like feather cyst
Parasites like ringworm
Allergies to environmental factors or food
Emotional stress
Boredom
Liver disease
Cancer
Skin infections or inflammations
Poisoning by heavy metals like zinc
Metabolic disorders
Malnutrition
Dryness of the skin due to low humidity
Dyes and preservatives in the food
Disturbance in the normal light and dark cycles of the bird
Lack of natural sunlight and fresh air



Birds that are overactive and overstimulated frequently pluck their feathers, as do birds that are bored. Such birds also show anxiety and aggressive behaviors. Anxiety can be caused by a lack of fresh air, light and a disturbance in the bird's circadian rhythm (a physiological 24-hour cycle). Another stressful situation occurs when the bird is moved from one place to another, or when there is a change in its habitual environment. Nevertheless, stress in any form can cause the bird to indulge in feather plucking.



Insufficient diet also leads to skin and feather problems, which the bird tries to solve by feather plucking. Similarly, birds affected by internal or external parasites can resort to feather plucking, due to discomfort.
Feather plucking can become a habit if it is not treated in time. Usually there is more than one underlying cause for the bird's feather plucking, and you need to explore and treat all of them, with your veterinarian's help.

It is also important to keep your bird busy with toys, use behavioral therapy or change its environment to reduce isolation. Omega fatty acids, when added to the diet, has also proved successful in reducing feather plucking.



One treatment alone cannot fully remedy feather plucking; it has to be a combination of different therapies. Also, medical treatment which is not followed by behavioral therapy, will often cause your bird to pluck its feathers once again.


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for your help, Jay3


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hope it helps. Sometimes it's just not so easy to figure it out. Please let us know how it's going. I would be interested to know.


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah. I've been trying to sort this out since I got him in 2013. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I think daily sunshine and fresh air would do the bird a lot of good.

Also, put some flat shelf like perches in the cage, pigeons do prefer those. Not saying that is the problem, but it may help. *


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

I did have a flat board perch in his old cage. I just need to get the board trimmed so I can install it in this one.  Also hoping to get a new air filter soon. One of those HEPA ones I've heard so much about.


----------



## ArgentBadger (Apr 25, 2016)

This is the exact cage I have Henry and Willow in! They seem to really like it too. Curie looks happy with how high up he is!


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Update:
So far he is still having a bit of feather problems, but it has been a lot less dramatic than before.
I've started him on a new brand of pellets on my vet's recommendation, and he gets most of his seed from paper foraging toys I spread around his cage every day. I'm also letting him out just about every other day, and continuing with regular training.
If all else fails, I'll have to get him a mate. They're just so hard to find around here.
Wish us luck. 
EDIT: Forgot to mention I am considering getting a UV light set up by the window so he still gets to experience the sunlight fully. Thoughts?


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

sorry if this is off topic, but could you please tell me what are these "paper foraging toys" you are talking about? I would like to get some for my pigeons to keep them entertained. Thank you!


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

JennyM said:


> sorry if this is off topic, but could you please tell me what are these "paper foraging toys" you are talking about? I would like to get some for my pigeons to keep them entertained. Thank you!


They're actually just home-made. I take bits of paper, crumple them into a cup shape to put seed in them, and then crumple them some more so the food only comes out if the bird plays with it (he seems fond of just shaking them around, even though that spreads the seed everywhere haha). Due to the easy nature of these little things, I am able to make several and spread them around his cage on feeding time.

I've also got a toy I bought from a pet store which is little cardboard boxes on a string, with holes on the sides of the boxes. I sometimes put some of the paper toys in these holes so they are sticking out and he then pulls them out to play with them like usual.

I got these ideas from this video ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs1BVkweThM ) by Harrison's Bird Foods. It's all about giving your bird opportunities to forage for their food. Unfortunately most of the toys mentioned in the video would be a little difficult for doves to use, but it does give some good ideas.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What an interesting video. Everyone with a bird should watch it. They do get bored when kept caged all day, or even a good part of the day with nothing to do. Trying to give them something to think about and keep them busy is a great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Very interesting thread and video as well. Thanks.. Pigeon Candy from Foy's here in the states has some hemp seed in it and maybe he would like this as a treat...Just a idea for you to think about...


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

I have heard hemp seed is quite popular with pigeons&doves but I have yet to find any. I'm from Canada so importing some may be difficult. I'll have to check if my local bird supply store has any.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When I have gotten it, I have had to buy it online. Most do like it.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

banndsand said:


> They're actually just home-made. I take bits of paper, crumple them into a cup shape to put seed in them, and then crumple them some more so the food only comes out if the bird plays with it (he seems fond of just shaking them around, even though that spreads the seed everywhere haha). Due to the easy nature of these little things, I am able to make several and spread them around his cage on feeding time.
> 
> I've also got a toy I bought from a pet store which is little cardboard boxes on a string, with holes on the sides of the boxes. I sometimes put some of the paper toys in these holes so they are sticking out and he then pulls them out to play with them like usual.
> 
> I got these ideas from this video ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs1BVkweThM ) by Harrison's Bird Foods. It's all about giving your bird opportunities to forage for their food. Unfortunately most of the toys mentioned in the video would be a little difficult for doves to use, but it does give some good ideas.


wow that is such a cute idea! they're like little old fashioned candies but with seeds in them! so cute and easy for them to open! I have been looking for some kind of toy for them for a while, but pet stores only carry toys that are too complicated for them, but these are perfect!! thank you so much for sharing! and for posting that very helpful video as well!


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Another update:
He still picks at his flight feathers and, with the new semester starting, I won't have time to hang out with him throughout the day nearly as much as I used to. So...

He's getting a mate!  I met her today and she is very nice and seems to /really/ want a mate (her displays lasted the whole visit), so next week I will be taking her home.

I intend to keep her in a separate cage for a few weeks to have them slowly introduced, as well as take her to the vet to get checked out. Are there any other precautions you folks would recommend?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Usually they are introduced in 2 separate cages until they show interest in each other. Then you allow them to fly in the room together and see how it goes. I usually wait till they go into the same cage together, so that I know he isn't going to be territorial of his cage. But sometimes once they are used to each other, you can move her into his cage. But you need to watch them to be sure that he doesn't hurt her. I think he will be happy to have a mate to keep him company. Good move!


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Everything is moving along rather quickly. El's *previous owner was going out of town this weekend so she got dropped off this morning. I got the cage all ready for her and now my doves are neighbors (pictures below). 

They have been cooing at each other and myself like lovesick teens all day long haha. I'm planning on bringing them both to the vet before letting them come into close proximity, but I won't be able to do so until late this coming week. I'm happy they seem interested in each other, but I hope they won't get too stressed out having to wait so long. :X

EDIT: I forgot to mention, my local grocery store sells hemp seed! :O I'm excited to see how they will like it.

For now, here are some pictures I took shortly after El's arrival:








The neighborhood.








Bird's eye view.








El in her temporary home.

EDIT: Added the word "previous." Woops.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you are just watching this new bird while their owner is away, then letting them get too friendly and want to pair up isn't a good idea. Eventually the other bird will be leaving, so not fair to anyone. Why not think about getting your bird a companion?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry, I just reread your last post about getting him a mate. So this bird is staying. Great. Seems they are already showing interest. That's wonderful.


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Oops. My wording was unclear there. Sorry about that. Yeah they are very interested haha. I'm glad they seem like they could get together soon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It'll be nice for your bird to have company.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad they will have each other. Am amazed at how much pigeons and doves love the company of others.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Aw how cute that you got him a mate! I'm sure he will be so much happier now! congrats  they are both adorable!


----------

